# Injecting ribs make them better



## motolife313 (Dec 23, 2017)

im thinking about injecting my baby backs tomorrow before putting them on the smoker. I'm doing 3 rack. Thinking about putting in apple juice. Anyone try it and noticed they were more juicey?I would think so. I washed them off patted them dry and put some rub on them about an hour ago and put them back in the fridge in plastic wrap and then in brown paper bag. Thanks. I heard smokin Al does anyone else?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2017)

I inject Char Siu marinade in ribs for Chinese BBQ ribs...JK


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 23, 2017)

I take it that was supposed to be jj and not just kidding? Lol


----------



## smokinq13 (Dec 23, 2017)

I've thought about injecting ribs before. But then i thought how much more time our would take to inject between each bone( I'm just lazy) if you add anything to the injection like salt or seasonings,  I'd just be careful since ribs are small, over salting or seasoning them. But overall sounds like they'll be good!


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't mind taking time to prep my food becuase I know it will come out better if I take the time. Kinda like hammering chicken. Kinda a pain but worth it


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't even took the time to make my own tenderizer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2017)

motolife313 said:


> I take it that was supposed to be jj and not just kidding? Lol



Yes...Fat fingers and a bad eye makes for some interesting keystrokes sometimes...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

It definitely adds flavor & moisture, but leave the membrane on or all the juice will just leak out the bottom.
After the ribs are done the membrane will come off very easily, leaving all the juices inside.
Al


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Al but the ribs I get from Costco have to membrane took off already.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

Well you can give it a try with the membrane off & see if it makes a difference.
I'm sure some of the liquid will still stay in the ribs.
Good luck & let us know how they turn out.
Al


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes I will let you know! Whenever I look up on forums the op says I'll be back with results but never does. It's my pet peeve. It's not necessarily the op that's says they come back with results tho


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 26, 2017)

Ok injected the ribs and thought they came out good. I think next time I'm going to do 2 and inject one and not the other but I was squeezing them and they were juicey. Did my prime rib too wasn't blown away by it, maybe I got couple not so tender pieces becuase 2 days later( today ) they were really tender and good, fat was really good on it.  Did 3 racks of ribs, 10 pounds chicken wings and 4 pork tender loins. Brought prime rib to 126-131. Only took about 2.5 hours at about 250-275. Salted and what not night before.


----------



## Chottobaka (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello, I am a noob here and this is my first post.  I have been thinking of injecting meaty baby back ribs with Tony's or some other marinade, using a lighter dose of rub and applying the rub just before cooking rather than the usual overnight->24 hours.  How far ahead do you think this should be done?  Seems like baby backs or country style are the ones this might be OK for.  Would not bother for spareribs, just with meatier cuts.  Your thoughts?  Good approach? Thanks in advance.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 17, 2018)

Chottobaka said:


> Hello, I am a noob here and this is my first post.  I have been thinking of injecting meaty baby back ribs with Tony's or some other marinade, using a lighter dose of rub and applying the rub just before cooking rather than the usual overnight->24 hours.  How far ahead do you think this should be done?  Seems like baby backs or country style are the ones this might be OK for.  Would not bother for spareribs, just with meatier cuts.  Your thoughts?  Good approach? Thanks in advance.


Do you kind baby backs to have more meat than spareribs?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 17, 2018)

Go for it! Let us know how it goes! Sounds good. Spares seem as meaty as baby backs but with more fat, which can make them more forgiving. Country style are cut up pork butt (shoulder) and you can definitely inject them. The connective tissue and fat will also break down and help make them juicy.


----------



## Chottobaka (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks. And, yes, yhe baby backs I have been getting are very meaty. Like a sparerib and a pork chop fornicated and made a baby.


----------

